# I have an idea to combat Uber - What do you think?



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm reading a lot on here about Uber raising commissions, not paying people for trips owed, cutting rates (I've seen this here in Indy), coming up with flat rate fares that don't make the trip worth it. I came up with an idea just now, and wanted to share it. I keep reading on here, the drivers have no control, no power. We have all the power guys. Without us, passengers go nowhere. We can control surge too! We are Uber. Now, on to my idea.

This will require we get out and connect with the other drivers in our areas. Without getting most of the drivers onboard this will never work. How can we reach the other drivers? I'm not sure. I'll leave that debate to you all. If we could get 100 drivers in each area to participate, this would slow Uber down. The more the better. We can simply ALL log off at the busiest time of the night. Stop Uber dead in their tracks. It will also force surge WAY up. Or: In these areas where Uber is doing flat rate $4 fares, get the hell out of that area, and don't go back. As many drivers as possible. We all need to connect, and reach out to other drivers. It will take time, but I believe it could work. What do you think? Just an idea. Imagine if we were all synchronized to log off at the exact same time, across the US. Even if only for 30 minutes....


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

This could work in old town ... like u said it would take time and effort to organize but I can see it working.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Basically a self proclaimed union. We have got to shift the mentality from we have no control, to we are the control. IDK, I think it could work. Drivers need to connect.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Organization. Therein lies the problem. Consider all of the people, even on this forum, that don't get it and spout off with the "don't like, just quit and go somewhere else" posts. It's a monumental task you're talking about.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree, and there will be work involved. I guess it comes down to how much you like your job. Enough to fight for fair fares? OR just quit? Personal decision. I'm just trying to offer a solution. I don't just quit, I innovate, and fix things. It's just my mentality. But I wholeheartedly agree with you NightRider. It's up to us all to change this, accept it, or quit.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thanx @Randy Shear !
I've devoted a considerable amount of time and effort on what you have in mind. The following threads explain my efforts in detail.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-to-gauge-driver-sentiment-ride-sharing-news-thread.1918/

Some ideas on Drivers being Proactive:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/please-take-some-action.2733/

What CA Drivers did:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-drivers-in-southern-california-form-association.2993/

What IL drivers can do:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/chicago-drivers-golden-opportunity-to-confront-travisk.3278/

PS: I am not even an UberX driver! I really see Uber being able to do whatever it chooses to do because I just haven't seen many drivers, even the drivers who HAVE the wherewithal of doing something, doing anything that can unify them in their response.

Good luck and Peace Out!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I agree, ad there will be work involved. I guess it comes down to how much you like your job. Enough to fight for fair fares? OR just quit? Personal decision. I'm just trying to offer a solution. I don't just quit, I innovate, and fix things. It's just my mentality. But I wholeheartedly agree with you NightRider. It's up to us all to change this, accept it, or quit.





Randy Shear said:


> I'm reading a lot on here about Uber raising commissions, not paying people for trips owed, cutting rates (I've seen this here in Indy), coming up with flat rate fares that don't make the trip worth it. I came up with an idea just now, and wanted to share it. I keep reading on here, the drivers have no control, no power. We have all the power guys. Without us, passengers go nowhere. We can control surge too! We are Uber. Now, on to my idea.
> 
> This will require we get out and connect with the other drivers in our areas. Without getting most of the drivers onboard this will never work. How can we reach the other drivers? I'm not sure. I'll leave that debate to you all. If we could get 100 drivers in each area to participate, this would slow Uber down. The more the better. We can simply ALL log off at the busiest time of the night. Stop Uber dead in their tracks. It will also force surge WAY up. Or: In these areas where Uber is doing flat rate $4 fares, get the hell out of that area, and don't go back. As many drivers as possible. We all need to connect, and reach out to other drivers. It will take time, but I believe it could work. What do you think? Just an idea. Imagine if we were all synchronized to log off at the exact same time, across the US. Even if only for 30 minutes....


Last night I was approached by 2 uberx drivers who found me using a passeger app. They had the same idea. They were collecting driver's emails to do that. I subscribed. No word from them yet.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Thanx @Randy Shear !
> I've devoted a considerable amount of time and effort on what you have in mind. The following threads explains my efforts in detail.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-to-gauge-driver-sentiment-ride-sharing-news-thread.1918/
> ...


Thank you for all of these links! I'll dig in to these threads as soon as I have some free time.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

puber said:


> Last night I was approached by 2 uberx drivers who found me using a passeger app. They had the same idea. They were collecting driver's emails to do that. I subscribed. No word from them yet.


I had the idea of using the app to hit up other drivers, just now. lol. I use mine to stay away from the flock of drivers fighting over scraps. That is a great idea. It should be done via email, not on a public forum where Uber can monitor. That way we KNOW we are dealing with drivers only.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

puber said:


> Last night I was approached by 2 uberx drivers who found me using a passeger app. They had the same idea. They were collecting driver's emails to do that. I subscribed. No word from them yet.


do you have their contact info? if so, post it here!


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

You haven't a clue how this whole thing works. Uber is free market economics at its finest. Quit for an hour and surges go into effect, but the drivers who aren't participating in your "strike" get them first. If the higher rates cause you to cross over and drive again, the surges go away.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> You haven't a clue how this whole thing works. Uber is free market economics at its finest. Quit for an hour and surges go into effect, but the drivers who aren't participating in your "strike" get them first. If the higher rates cause you to cross over and drive again, the surges go away.


A Fascinating Read On Free Market Economics for Uber Drivers, Riders & Promoters.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I had the idea of using the app to hit up other drivers, just now. lol. I use mine to stay away from the flock of drivers fighting over scraps. That is a great idea. It should be done via email, not on a public forum where Uber can monitor. That way we KNOW we are dealing with drivers only.


I think @UberGirl is on the right track with this. Remember Uber has your personal phone number, and the access to the messages passing through Twilio routing/numbers used by Uber for drivers to communicate with pax . Careful!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-x-meeting-new-location.2923/page-2#post-31101


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I think @UberGirl is on the right track with this. Remember Uber has your personal phone number, and the access to the messages passing through Twilio routing/numbers used by Uber for drivers to communicate with pax . Careful!
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-x-meeting-new-location.2923/page-2#post-31101


I think what he is saying is that the drivers actually went to the location of other drivers and talked to them personally


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> I think what he is saying is that the drivers actually went to the location of other drivers and talked to them personally


I know. But earlier he was suggesting requesting rides, texting the driver's canceling and then cancelling. I've been leery of that idea...it may lead to both of them getting deactivated. I like you method of using waze to spread the word.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I saw a thread here that some drivers hate waze and never use it so I was a little bummed, but I still get thanks so maybe it's working still. I also passed by an uber driver picking up a pass today and asked him in person if he's on this forum, he said yes. Maybe he'll see my post and say hi here


----------



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

Another idea might be to use friends' iphones to do this. I know a lot of people who don't have and wouldn't use Uber - you could download on their phones, request rides and get the messages out


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> Another idea might be to use friends' iphones to do this. I know a lot of people who don't have and wouldn't use Uber - you could download on their phones, request rides and get the messages out


And use Uber credits to do it!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> I saw a thread here that some drivers hate waze and never use it so I was a little bummed, but I still get thanks so maybe it's working still. I also passed by an uber driver picking up a pass today and asked him in person if he's on this forum, he said yes. Maybe he'll see my post and say hi here


What's the message that you send through waze...I wanna try it too?


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Sometimes www.uberpeople.net just a link, now I say "attn Uber drivers, visit www.uberpeople.net


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> What's the message that you send through waze...I wanna try it too?


I'm sure you'll come up with something more catchy


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Go to a Uber hot spot, stand on the side of the road iPhone held high and pointing to the traffic whilst waving it around.

Its called the UBER WALTZ - within seconds a UBER driver will slow down and ask whats going on. Hand that dance partner a FLYER!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Just got the email

[email protected]



LAuberX said:


> do you have their contact info? if so, post it here!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

puber said:


> Just got the email
> 
> [email protected]


emailed them. Thanks!


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

There are too many new drivers cycling into the uber machine, in my opinion, to make this work.
I think the idea of informing the riders through whatever means (let's standardize flyers and post them up guerrilla style) that we're getting farked is more viable. 
However, the new drivers, many of whom are shitty and don't...um...oh yeah, speak English, are actually force multipliers in the other direction. 
Ex.
*Tommy*: Susan did you know UberX doesn't have tips built in? 
*Susan*: For reals? 
*Tommy*: Yeah, the wording on the site is just smooth, talking about that UberTaxi has gratuity built in. But the drivers are forced to describe tips as being "not necessary."
*Susan*: Nobody takes UberTaxi. 
*Tommy: *Don't I know it. That UberX SgtMurphy was so amazing the other night. Had I ovaries I would want to bear his children. 
*Susan: *Yeah but remember the Sudanese war criminal from this morning who didn't have a GPS, and his car smelled like burning medical waste, and he got lost and almost killed us in a fiery accident with the cement truck? 
*Tommy: *I do recall that, yes. You raise a valid point. Now, let's make whoopee!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Good to see that you're keeping your sense of humor about this cluster fruck, Sarge!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

It's really not a practical solution, because it would require the vast majority to participate. And they won't. Unions work because members are compelled to follow the directives of the Union. Without that, its' just not going to happen. NEGATIVE PUBLICITY is really the only viable option. Send a link to relevant posts about your concerns to evry blog, TV news website ( look for story idea links ) , etc., that you can think of. Post on twitter, MAKE A LOT OF NOISE, AND OFTEN.


----------



## Sf uber/lyft driver (Sep 9, 2014)

how about make a group and talk to existing rideshare like summon or lyft. increase fare with less commision. base 3, 1.75/mi, 35c/min minimum fare 6. if driver see this kind of change, then i guess they will join us and boycott uber big time!!!


----------



## Sf uber/lyft driver (Sep 9, 2014)

uberyft said:


> those prices compare slightly to a cab, i think base is higher but mileage lower and the minute fare is the same, maybe.
> requesting @chi1cabby for a fare review if possible.


sf bay area cab charge as follows: base 3.50 - 2.75/mi - 55c /min so i think that still way cheaper than a cab...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sf uber/lyft driver said:


> how about make a group and talk to existing rideshare like summon or lyft. increase fare with less commision. base 3, 1.75/mi, 35c/min minimum fare 6. if driver see this kind of change, then i guess they will join us and boycott uber big time!!!


The lower rates are a result of Uber undercutting Lyft, in the first place.


----------



## whoisjohngalt (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> A Fascinating Read On Free Market Economics for Uber Drivers, Riders & Promoters.


This author hasn't a clue on how free markets work. All kinds of businesses don't have what he/she calls "transparent markets". The price is all it takes. If the price of a good is too high, demand will decrease, thus not maximizing profits. Likewise, if the price of a good is too low supply will shrivel up because suppliers will be less anxious to supply at the lower price.

With Uber there is a lagging effect for reasons we are all intimately familiar with and the monkeys keep driving. Only once people quit will fares ever go up. If they keep driving at the new shitty rate, what incentive does Uber have to raise fares? That's how free markets work.

A rider won't pay for a ride that he doesn't feel is worth his money. A rider won't give a ride he doesn't feel is worth the fare. The opaquness of the market arises from irrational actors that don't know how to analyze their wage compensation. The only good point is about the lease program, which takes especially unfair advantage of irrational actors in the labor market.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Prof. Friedman called from his grave. He wants you to focus on the "*FREE*" part of Free Markets!


whoisjohngalt said:


> This author hasn't a clue on how free markets work. All kinds of businesses don't have what he/she calls "transparent markets". The price is all it takes. If the price of a good is too high, demand will decrease, thus not maximizing profits. Likewise, if the price of a good is too low supply will shrivel up because suppliers will be less anxious to supply at the lower price.
> 
> With Uber there is a lagging effect for reasons we are all intimately familiar with and the monkeys keep driving. Only once people quit will fares ever go up. If they keep driving at the new shitty rate, what incentive does Uber have to raise fares? That's how free markets work.
> 
> A rider won't pay for a ride that he doesn't feel is worth his money. A rider won't give a ride he doesn't feel is worth the fare. The opaquness of the market arises from irrational actors that don't know how to analyze their wage compensation. The only good point is about the lease program, which takes especially unfair advantage of irrational actors in the labor market.


What does "*FREE*" mean in this term? It means Freedom to participate or not to participate in this market, a voluntary decision to transact in buying (Demand) or selling (Supply) of goods or service in a Market (Uber Platform), where the price discovery (the Uber Rate) is derived at in an transparent fashion.
Let's take the supply (Drivers) first. The supply is being lured in to participate with illusory, bloated & borderline fraudulent claims of earnings. Some of this supply has been locked into the market by inducing it to make Capital Expenditure (buying cars) at usurious terms (Santander financing).

Now salient feature of a FREE Market is transparent price discovery. In this particular market, nothing is transparent or voluntary at this juncture. Perhaps you should look at the SideCar platform, that is approaching a more freer market.

I don't feel compelled to write a thesis in an effort to try to convince you. But I think Prof. Friedman would given you a generous grade of D. But I'm sure, the great pretender of rational thought, patron saint of Objectivism, Ayn Rand is smiling at you from her grave.


----------



## whoisjohngalt (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Prof. Friedman called from his grave. He wants you to focus on the "*FREE*" part of Free Markets!
> 
> What does "*FREE*" mean in this term? It means Freedom to participate or not to participate in this market, a voluntary decision to transact in buying (Demand) or selling (Supply) of goods or service in a Market (Uber Platform), where the price discovery (the Uber Rate) is derived at in an transparent fashion.
> Let's take the supply (Drivers) first. The supply is being lured in to participate with illusory, bloated & borderline fraudulent claims of earnings. Some of this supply has been locked into the market by inducing it to make Capital Expenditure (buying cars) at usurious terms (Santander financing).
> ...


I don't think Friedman would even let you through the doors, since you can't correctly identify the supply in the situation. That's first day Econ 101 type failure.

Drivers are both the supplier and labor. I'll give you another shot at trying to identify it if you want.

And I don't even like Ayn Rand much yet have any respect for her. But way to simultaneously judge a book by it's cover and completely misunderstand the meaning of a phrase in one fell swoop.

Uncle Milton on the other hand, I have studied at length. He is my political godfather and he would laugh at your ignorance. Don't even know what supply is and trying to lecture me on economics. Good lord.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

Waze might be a option. what We really need is a App that can dig up all the drivers emails from the Uber app! We can see the drivers on the riders app so the information is in the app. Just need to sort how to extract it. Either that or gain control of a staff computer who has all the emails in it!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

whoisjohngalt said:


> I don't think Friedman would even let you through the doors, since you can't correctly identify the supply in the situation. That's first day Econ 101 type failure.
> 
> Drivers are both the supplier and labor. I'll give you another shot at trying to identify it if you want.
> 
> ...


Not here to debate you in your skewed understanding of Free Markets! Go troll someone else at another forum! Freaking ironic that an idiot with the name @whoisjohngalt is trolling this forum with gibberish statements like *"And I don't even like Ayn Rand much yet have any respect for her."*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> Waze might be a option. what We really need is a App that can dig up all the drivers emails from the Uber app! We can see the drivers on the riders app so the information is in the app. Just need to sort how to extract it. Either that or gain control of a staff computer who has all the emails in it!


Maybe Anonymous will come to the rescue of the Uber Drivers!


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

whoisjohngalt said:


> I don't think Friedman would even let you through the doors, since you can't correctly identify the supply in the situation. That's first day Econ 101 type failure.
> 
> Drivers are both the supplier and labor. I'll give you another shot at trying to identify it if you want.
> 
> ...


Well I must say, this may be the Percocet talking (sustained an injury lately) but having reviewed the article and reviewed your back and forth with chi1cabby [somewhere between reading and skimming both], I'm still at a loss trying to figure out what you two are arguing about. 
Love Friedman, one of his greatest moments was when he was on that daytime talk show from the 90's, that guy with the silver hair...uuuhmm...yeah the percs definitely affect my sharpness right now. I'll get back when I think of it. 
And I also wouldn't shy away from saying that I like Rand. It's not self-evident to just say that anyone's ideas are ****ed Chi1cabby, I'd be interested to know what the structural faults are from your perspective.
And WhoisJohnGalt, Chi1Cabby isn't exactly crazy to think that you're into AynRand, 
Even if I do sense in him something of an Obama apologist...But let's not even get started on Barry the Boy King. 
The article and your discussions are to me Labyrinthine. 
Perhaps someone could break it down Barney style for me.
Good Day,
SgtMurcocet
B.A. Political Science 
W/ Minor International Relations 
(I'm...Kindof a big deal)


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Not here to debate you in your skewed understanding of Free Markets! Go troll someone else at another forum! Freaking ironic that an idiot with the name @whoisjohngalt is trolling this forum with gibberish statements like *"And I don't even like Ayn Rand much yet have any respect for her."*


Phil Donahue!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Well I must say, this may be the Percocet talking (sustained an injury lately) but having reviewed the article and reviewed your back and forth with chi1cabby [somewhere between reading and skimming both], I'm still at a loss trying to figure out what you two are arguing about.
> Love Friedman, one of his greatest moments was when he was on that daytime talk show from the 90's, that guy with the silver hair...uuuhmm...yeah the percs definitely affect my sharpness right now. I'll get back when I think of it.
> And I also wouldn't shy away from saying that I like Rand. It's not self-evident to just say that anyone's ideas are ****ed Chi1cabby, I'd be interested to know what the structural faults are from your perspective.
> And WhoisJohnGalt, Chi1Cabby isn't exactly crazy to think that you're into AynRand,
> ...


Sarge I'm not an apologist for anyone, any ideologies or political leanings. I'm a pragmatist and a rationalist in the best American tradition. I'm not even an apologist for my own shortcomings as an individual... I own upto em when I realize em, or when they are pointed out to me. Then I heartily acknowledge them, then profusely and sincerely apologize for them. Then I make a mental note to do better next time!

The whole back and forth between me and @whoisjohngalt is about his firm belief that the Uber platform is an textbook example of a FREE Market. I contend that, on the contrary, it's a RIGGED Market.


----------



## whoisjohngalt (Sep 4, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Well I must say, this may be the Percocet talking (sustained an injury lately) but having reviewed the article and reviewed your back and forth with chi1cabby [somewhere between reading and skimming both], I'm still at a loss trying to figure out what you two are arguing about.
> Love Friedman, one of his greatest moments was when he was on that daytime talk show from the 90's, that guy with the silver hair...uuuhmm...yeah the percs definitely affect my sharpness right now. I'll get back when I think of it.
> And I also wouldn't shy away from saying that I like Rand. It's not self-evident to just say that anyone's ideas are ****ed Chi1cabby, I'd be interested to know what the structural faults are from your perspective.
> And WhoisJohnGalt, Chi1Cabby isn't exactly crazy to think that you're into AynRand,
> ...


Ayn Rand despised libertarians. She wrote like a child. She insisted her adherents be atheist materialist with no metaphysical values. There is plenty there to dislike. But she did have some good ideas.

The phrase, "Who is John Galt?" is about as well understood as Nietzche, "God is dead". If you've read Atlas Shrugged, you know it's a phrase used ironically to mean that no one knows or can know when what the user of the phrase actually means is that they don't want to have to face the truth. It's a neat way of capturing people's shirking of personal responsibility for things in their life. I also appropriated it for libertarian forums when I was only halfway through the book.

Anyway, on to the economics. This article claims that because Uber doesn't release how it prices, it's not a free market. Price is not an independent variable. Nor is the quantity of a good. They are dependent variables on supply and demand. Where the supply & demand curves intersect, you have the optimal price and quantity of a good to be produced to maximize profits. Uber's supply, contrary to what ChiCabby would lead you to believe, is RIDES. Of course, we drivers are the suppliers and the labor, which is it's own good and thus follows the same laws of supply and demand.

And so the reason that Uber can keep lowering prices and getting away with it is because the market will bear it. The suppliers keep the supply steady as the rates go down, so why would Uber do anything but continue to lower them? They will only raise them once supply can no longer meet demand. It has nothing to do with hidden algorithms. It's a ridiculous theory.


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

Get a way to communicate with each other in real time such a group text message. When it comes time for the drivers to log off, sends out a group message.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I think this graphic by Rachel Galindo would make an eye-catching and fitting emblem for protesting drivers.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I'm reading a lot on here about Uber raising commissions, not paying people for trips owed, cutting rates (I've seen this here in Indy), coming up with flat rate fares that don't make the trip worth it. I came up with an idea just now, and wanted to share it. I keep reading on here, the drivers have no control, no power. We have all the power guys. Without us, passengers go nowhere. We can control surge too! We are Uber. Now, on to my idea....


Here is how easy it would be to take on Uber and get your message out pretty much right in the open.

Have someone not associated with über start a web page. Use it to educate the public, public officials, whoever about what is going on with uber and the drivers. The information is out there so it would be easy to set up and list market by market. Make sure it is listed so it comes up in the top 5 on any search engine.

You could even put organization info right on it for anyone and everyone to see. Want a work slow down...post it. And so on.

Nothing to worry about because it is connected to no one who is connected to Über.

Now here is why something so simple will not work....

Because drivers are lazy. It take real work to effect change in a system you have no control over. People talk a good game but when it's time to act...well...you know.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Here is how easy it would be to take on Uber and get your message out pretty much right in the open.
> 
> Have someone not associated with über start a web page. Use it to educate the public, public officials, whoever about what is going on with uber and the drivers. The information is out there so it would be easy to set up and list market by market. Make sure it is listed so it comes up in the top 5 on any search engine.
> 
> ...


Tell us what have you done lately, except being the biggest Nay Saying Negative Nancy on this forum?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Tell us what have you done lately, except being the biggest Nay Saying Negative Nancy on this forum?


Did my laundry. Cut the grass. Did the dishes. Researched how to legally pick up passengers at the airport.

As for negativity? That's your department. All you do is ***** and moan about a job you don't have. Oh and started a thread begging people to tell you they like you. Talk about severe self esteem issues.

I gave you a chance to be relevant. You passed and whined and suggested suicide. So...you are no longer relevant.

But do continue on acting like a child. I however are done with ya. You hold no value to making things better.

Good luck with your pity party.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Did my laundry. Cut the grass. Did the dishes. Researched how to legally pick up passengers at the airport.
> 
> As for negativity? That's your department. All you do is ***** and moan about a job you don't have. Oh and started a thread begging people to tell you they like you. Talk about severe self esteem issues.
> 
> ...


The question was "Tell us what have you done lately, except being the biggest Nay Saying Negative Nancy on this forum?" Translation: What have you done on this forum that is constructive in nature? You are good at deflecting and pointing fingers. But as for being constructive, not so much.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

here's an idea,

start a rideshare association that offers gap insurance for that $1,000 and $2500 deductible. I know I would sign up since I work for Lyft and have to drive around with a $2500 deductible if I'm in an at fault accident. That's some pretty steep liability that I would like to eliminate.

Anyway, that would be a foot in the door to gain access to drivers and one could organize from there.

If we're not a transportation company, why do they provide transportation insurance?


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

Indy driver here and still havent been paid since July would love to help with this let me know what I can do


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

John W said:


> All this already exist.. It's called CADA California App drivers Assoc.. Connected with the teamsters..


Well that's just great... For Cal... There's 49 other states in the US, and 6 other continents.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

317trufreak said:


> Indy driver here and still havent been paid since July would love to help with this let me know what I can do


You need to get in touch with INDY support ASAP.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

317trufreak said:


> Indy driver here and still havent been paid since July would love to help with this let me know what I can do


What are you talking about?


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Maybe Anonymous will come to the rescue of the Uber Drivers!


I thought about wearing an Anonymous mask for my PBS interview


----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> You need to get in touch with INDY support ASAP.


they are ignoring my emails and will not respond 
or excuse after excuse about being paid "next week"


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

317trufreak said:


> they are ignoring my emails and will not respond
> or excuse after excuse about being paid "next week"


File a claim against Uber in small claims court where you live.


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Ara said:


>


The one good thing that came out of my Uber driving was learning that in my area ATT has a much better and more reliable signal than Verizon.

We're switching our 3 lines to ATT next month (month to month, buying Nexus 5s) after VZW contract up.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

317trufreak said:


> they are ignoring my emails and will not respond
> or excuse after excuse about being paid "next week"


You need to tweet to @Uber_IN. Tell em that you haven't been paid in weeks. Tell em the amount owed, and that the issue hasn't been addressed by emailing partner support.

I asked you what are you talking about? By that I meant can you please give details of the circumstances...have you ever been paid, how long did you drive for em, are you still driving for em, did you get pay statements etc.
Just saying "I haven't been paid in weeks" doesn't give the forum members enough details in helping you figure this mess out, and in giving you effective advice.


----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> What are you talking about?


This is what is going on I havent been paid in weeks.

I have been working for Uber since March then on July 29th I was waitlisted and never received the payments before I was waitlisted. I was in constant emailing with support concerning this. Reminding you I still have not been paid trip payments from what I was owed before July 29th. Then I was told I would be reinstated on a particular day and it took more than a month for them to reinstate my account. Still have not been paid mind you. Then I started doing trips again and still never got paid for past trips or the newer trips I have been doing. I kept emailing support no response or very delayed response first I was told that there was a issue with the system and someone will get back to me. (no one ever did) Then I was told that I would be paid the following week (never happened) then I was told that I had (3) different devices on my account and I was being charged erroneously for the 10$ for each device and that they would re-credit my account and I would be paid the following week. (Still have not been paid and it has been weeks) Then I start noticing that when I emailed them no one would respond but I would get these emails that someone was grouping my messages together and they have been read. Then no one would respond at all Then a week later I would get a email stating they were sorry and they were forwarding the email to their manager. (Never heard from a manager or support again). So then I started emailing from a different email and I would get immediate response, but when they found out who I was there was no response or DEAD SILENCE


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Maybe Anonymous will come to the rescue of the Uber Drivers!


Great thought/idea...


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

ballyhoo said:


> Great thought/idea...


Hell yeah that's what I was saying before on some post. 
They could launch some info campaign or...I dunno, hack into the uber Twitter and send out the truth about this monkey ass operation...
I only watch their world and actions from afar (imgur), but anon is the kind of disruptive power that makes Travis look like the Eva Braun to Congress' Fuhrer...
(Too soon?) 
But seriously, I love some of the shit that anonymous does to deserving evildoers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

317trufreak said:


> Indy driver here and still havent been paid since July would love to help with this let me know what I can do


A. Stop driving
B. Make a personal visit to their local headquarters
C. Don't say another word about it til A and B have been completed


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> A. Stop driving
> B. Make a personal visit to their local headquarters
> C. Don't say another word about it til A and B have been completed


@317trufreak has been paid, and talked down to over the phone by Uber_IN about Acceptance Rate, instead of being offered an apology!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/have-not-been-paid-since-july-28th-2014.3888/page-2#post-40781


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I'm reading a lot on here about Uber raising commissions, not paying people for trips owed, cutting rates (I've seen this here in Indy), coming up with flat rate fares that don't make the trip worth it. I came up with an idea just now, and wanted to share it. I keep reading on here, the drivers have no control, no power. We have all the power guys. Without us, passengers go nowhere. We can control surge too! We are Uber. Now, on to my idea.
> 
> This will require we get out and connect with the other drivers in our areas. Without getting most of the drivers onboard this will never work. How can we reach the other drivers? I'm not sure. I'll leave that debate to you all. If we could get 100 drivers in each area to participate, this would slow Uber down. The more the better. We can simply ALL log off at the busiest time of the night. Stop Uber dead in their tracks. It will also force surge WAY up. Or: In these areas where Uber is doing flat rate $4 fares, get the hell out of that area, and don't go back. As many drivers as possible. We all need to connect, and reach out to other drivers. It will take time, but I believe it could work. What do you think? Just an idea. Imagine if we were all synchronized to log off at the exact same time, across the US. Even if only for 30 minutes....


I thought you were all pro all the time Uber? Why the change?

We all drive 'voluntarily.' No one forces anyone to drive. Yes, the pay sucks.

There are some common sense reactions that one MUST do to survive, including but not limited to the following:
*
Never take a ping that is 7-8 (lying time by Uber) minutes or more away.* I can't do this because I have an XL vehicle and can not drive 5 miles or more (nearly always in heavy traffic) to do a $2.40 net trip. It costs me money. Even with the higher XL fare at driver net $4.60 it's marginal. Their 7-8 min. travel to pax number is usually off by 1/2. It's a 15 min. travel (or MORE) most of the time. Then dinking around with the pax, waiting, loading, driving, unloading takes another 10 min. Doing the math makes these 2 rides per hour bullshit a net $4.80 an hour to the driver and a net $9.20 on XL. ***** THAT.* I could list other issues with these kinds of fares as well. They usually stream in prior to or just at the beginning of surges and they are not surge fares. They usually hit you in the opposite direction of your current travel intentions, etc etc. There is just no reason to take long travel pings, period, unless you take the time to call the pax to see what their deal is.

Until Uber MAKES pax report their destination and the driver can see it and make a financial decision, screw 'em unless you WANT to take your chances. Sometimes these fares work out. About 10% of the time you can actually make a small profit. The balance of the time it's a total waste of time and money. And having to make this decision in 10 seconds or less is horseshit too.

*ON demand has to change to provide MORE information and TIME to decide to the DRIVER to make a sound financial decision.*

Til then anyone with any sense should just SAY NO or drive these fares if you have some other reason to, such as they are in your general direction of travel back to where you were going or whatever.

UBER can easily easily CHANGE their system for the betterment of both drivers and passengers. Easily. And fewER would complain.

How? By simply making a more elaborate RADIUS filter. If you the passenger are in X radius YOU THE DRIVER agree to X fare setup of YOUR OWN determinations. It would be so easy to do. But the IDIOTS at UBER just can't seem to figure it out. That YOU the driver might drive out 30 min. into the burbs to do that 1 mile ride home for the drunk IF you got, oh, say, $30-35 to do so. And guess what? *The DRUNK WILL PAY IT.*

The service area would widen considerably in such an arrangement, the drivers would be much happier and far more people would stand a shot at having an UBER on demand ride experience.

As it is, there are almost NO drivers in our suburbs here in a city of 3 or more million because there are not any drivers who can afford to park their asses in there and wait for pings. So instead they all gather in places where there are close rides. DUH!

*Get your act together UBER. You're not that good.*

*And you sure as hell will get your own asses beat by anyone who has the brains to put a better system together.*


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I thought you were all pro all the time Uber? Why the change?
> 
> We all drive 'voluntarily.' No one forces anyone to drive. Yes, the pay sucks.
> 
> ...





u_no_me said:


> Sidecar has a settings feature that allows you to filter requests with your own destination zone, including radius adjustment.


Didn't know if you knew this about sidecar app.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

'cept Sidecar ain't in my market, yet. Heard they (Sidecar) restrict such parameters regardless of driver settings in any case.


----------

